# tuta/tutina in spagnolo



## argentina84

Ciao! Ho una domanda. Come si dice *"tuta"/ "tuttina"* in spagnolo?

Grazie!


----------



## traduttrice

_*Jogging *_/* equipo */* conjunto*. ¿A qué te referís exactamente?


----------



## Silvia10975

Argentina, ricordati di fornire il contesto. In questo modo non si sa se hai scritto male la parola *tuta* e volevi scrivere *tutta*, oppure hai scritto male (come suppongo) la parola *tuttina* e volevi scrivere *tutina*!
Il contesto è sempre fondamentale se vuoi ottenere risposte esaustive.
Silvia


----------



## hosec

¿La _tuta_ no es el chándal de un deportista o el mono de un mecánico?


----------



## sabrinita85

hosec said:


> ¿La _tuta_ no es el chándal de un deportista o el mono de un mecánico?


Eso, sí!


----------



## argentina84

s10975 said:


> Argentina, ricordati di fornire il contesto. In questo modo non si sa se hai scritto male la parola *tuta* e volevi scrivere *tutta*, oppure hai scritto male (come suppongo) la parola *tuttina* e volevi scrivere *tutina*!
> Il contesto è sempre fondamentale se vuoi ottenere risposte esaustive.
> Silvia


 
¡ Perdón! El contexto es vocabulario relacionado con la ropa (l'abbigliamento)

Grazie!


----------



## Silvia10975

Jeje, muy bien, entonces tuta/tutina 
Silvia


----------



## traduttrice

La _tuta_ la usa un deportista (jogging + campera deportiva) o bien un mecánico como bien dijeron, ese uniforme que se introduce desde abajo hacia arriba y generalmente tiene un cierre en la parte anterior.


----------



## cacarulo

traduttrice said:


> un mecánico como bien dijeron, ese uniforme que se introduce desde abajo hacia arriba y generalmente tiene un cierre en la parte anterior.


Un mameluco.


----------



## Neuromante

Un mono de mecánico.

Mameluco solo lo he oído como tipo de soldado árabe (Creo que es eso, su asepción original) o como el nombre de una murga de carnaval.


----------



## cacarulo

Neuromante said:


> Un mono de mecánico.
> 
> Mameluco solo lo he oído como tipo de soldado árabe (Creo que es eso, su asepción original) o como el nombre de una murga de carnaval.


 
Depende del país. Acá, en la Argentina, nadie conoce la palabra chándal, por ejemplo; y tampoco mono con este sentido.


----------



## gatogab

Tutina podria ser el pijamita de los bebes, llamado "oso", en Chile.
Por lo menos, asi me parece.

http://www.tentazionishop.it/index.php?cPath=32_48



cacarulo said:


> Depende del país. Acá, en la Argentina, nadie conoce la palabra chándal, por ejemplo; y tampoco mono con este sentido.


 
En Chile:
El mameluco azul del mecanico.
El overol que me tenia que poner en el colegio sobre los pantalones y camisa. Precisamente "over all".

gatogab


----------



## karunavera

Pienso que es preciso hacer una distincion. Tutina, por lo menos por estos lares, es siempre una prenda de niños y nunca otra cosa. La tuta, en cambio, puede ser, la prenda que se usa para hacer footing, jogging,gimnasia o puede ser esa prenda que se ponen los obreros en la fabrica, los mecanicos,ecc.


----------



## gatogab

Se suele decir aca en Italia, "sono in tuta", por decir "estoy en pijama.

gatogab


----------



## karunavera

gatogab said:


> Se suele decir aca en Italia, "sono in tuta", por decir "estoy en pijama.
> 
> gatogab


 
Aquì no, si llevo pijama digo que sto in pigiama y si llevo tuta digo que sono in tuta!


----------



## gatogab

karunavera said:


> Aquì no, si llevo pijama digo que sto in pigiama y si llevo tuta digo que sono in tuta!


 

si, pero.......http://www.tentazionishop.it/product_info.php?products_id=55


----------



## karunavera

Perdona, te puedo parecer engreida pero lo que me mostraste es un_ pijama *que se parece a* una tuta, *ma sempre pigiama resta*._ Son dos cosas distintas.
Mi perdoni la presunzione?
Saluti dalla fin troppo calda Napoli!!


----------



## gatogab

karunavera said:


> Perdona, te puedo parecer engreida pero lo que me mostraste es un_ pijama *que se parece a* una tuta, *ma sempre pigiama resta*._ Son dos cosas distintas.
> Mi perdoni la presunzione?
> Saluti dalla fin troppo calda Napoli!!


 
Ciò di "engreida" è un vissuto tuo, perche quà nel Salento sei arrivata con stile e garbo.
Cocciutto come sono, resto del mio parere. Sarà perche in questa Litoranea Salentina ci esprimiamo diversamente, Chi lo sà.
Saluti dalla primaverile Salento.
gatogab):


----------

